# Technical Theatre Schools



## sjohnson90 (Apr 4, 2011)

Hello,

Quick question.

I wanna get schooling in theatre design/ production but im not the best with gen eds. Are there any schools where I wont need gen eds to get into a program? Like a trade school or something?

Thanks in advance!

Scott


----------



## shiben (Apr 4, 2011)

sjohnson90 said:


> Hello,
> 
> Quick question.
> 
> ...


 
Im thinking that gen eds are probably going to be anywhere but a place like full sail, and the problem with them is that you dont get as well rounded an education. I might be biased, but my liberal arts college has allowed me to take philosophy, psycology, and other courses that actually really help my designs because I understand how to read liturature (reading plays for meaning) psycology (how the brain works, how you affect people with light) and philosophy (what things mean). Historical context of events helps ground a play into reality. Other useful things include understanding basic precepts of physics (electricity and knowing how things fall), project management (engineering classes), and something that everyone should at least have basic understanding of, religion (its everywhere. we ought at least be able to understand where various groups are coming from, even if we happen to claim one or none as our own). I actually think that as much as I hate to admit it, working on a degree in a lib arts program is helpful to my understanding of theatre. That said, I totally hear you when it comes to not liking gen eds. But my guess is avoiding them is going to either hurt you in the long run (like going to full sail) or at best be neutral to your personal development.


----------



## gafftaper (Apr 4, 2011)

Full Sail is the answer to your question. However, opinions of Full Sail are widely mixed in the industry. You will get training, and a degree, but the quality of that training is highly debated. One one end of the spectrum there are people who say Full Sail is a great program. At the other end, there are those who say they will NOT hire anyone with a degree from Full Sail, because they feel they have to re-train you too much to undo the education from Full Sail. Do a search for Full Sail and you'll find discussion on the topic.

There is also doing it the old fashioned way. Which means get out there, take any job you can get, volunteer in community theaters and just learn on the job and work your way up. It'll take you longer to get a decent job and you'll find barriers in some areas. However, unlike other fields, hard work and a little luck will take you a long way in this industry. However, ask yourself why you aren't a great student. If the answer is that you just get a little lazy and aren't great with meeting deadlines, this route may not turn out well for you either. Like school, it requires a lot of hard work too.


----------



## LXPlot (Apr 4, 2011)

A conservatory school like CCM, CMU or Columbia Chicago won't eliminate gen eds completely, but it will keep them to a low amount. These places also have a better reputation than Full Sail.

Also, Shiben, where do you go? Because I'm looking for any advice on Liberal Arts Schools that also have good tech programs.


----------



## ruinexplorer (Apr 8, 2011)

Scott, I agree that the Liberal Arts degree will help you more with design. The conservatories like Full Sail give you the tools to become a good technician. A newer school that is also closer to you is Live Production Institute in Las Vegas. I can't vouch for the program, just know that it exists.

What kind of career goals do you have? General education can help you out with many of them, including writing skills necessary for getting grant money or making a business plan.


----------



## shiben (Apr 9, 2011)

LXPlot said:


> A conservatory school like CCM, CMU or Columbia Chicago won't eliminate gen eds completely, but it will keep them to a low amount. These places also have a better reputation than Full Sail.
> 
> Also, Shiben, where do you go? Because I'm looking for any advice on Liberal Arts Schools that also have good tech programs.


 
I go to Calvin College, a small CRC liberal arts college. The theatre program is not the greatest, but you do have a lot of oprotunities if your interested in doing things and making it happen. For example, I have worked as a lighting designer, ME and employed by the theatre company as the ME and a scene shop worker. Also, if you have some skills and interest, you can design mainstage shows for the theatre, or work for campus events and work in lighting for a portion of the thousand events a semester that they support. I would consider a school other than mine, unless you are religiously inclined, because as a non-religious person in that enviroment, its tough going. Not to say anything is wrong with religion or anything, but if its not you, its just not you. However, for a religious school, we do get to do a lot of different things with less restriction than some.


----------



## SBritches (May 25, 2011)

ruinexplorer said:


> Scott, I agree that the Liberal Arts degree will help you more with design. The conservatories like Full Sail give you the tools to become a good technician. A newer school that is also closer to you is Live Production Institute in Las Vegas. I can't vouch for the program, just know that it exists.
> 
> What kind of career goals do you have? General education can help you out with many of them, including writing skills necessary for getting grant money or making a business plan.


 

For the record, Live Production Institute is defunct. The license was revoked in February 2009 by the State of Nevada for failure to be financially solvent. The parent company went bankrupt, the instructors were not paid, and the owner fled the country. 

The website still looks good, though!


----------



## Goph704 (May 25, 2011)

Unfortunately you might be kind of locked into where you are. Most schools have a minimum GPA Requirement to accept transfer students. Being somebody who was horrible at the Gen-Ed game myself, there may be few other options. I know it sucks, but you might have to just bite the bullet and graduate from where you are. It depends on what year you are and how far along you've gotten. During the summer the best thing you can do to learn the hands on Nature of this work is to just be hands on and work wherever you can for whoever you can work with. I'm rather pro-training programs if you can find companies or locals that will take you on and will afford them. But those are getting pretty scarce in this economy. 
If your GPA is high enough a conservatory really is the way to go. You will get the focus you need to go where you want. Just remember, if you are having problems turning in homework or getting things written up in time then a conservatory will make things a lot worse. There can be a lot more paperwork and homework and a lot less free time at a conservatory than at a liberal arts theater program. Honestly in life there is no way to get around having to do things that you don't want to do, this business is no exception. However once your done with school, things do get better. If you want to check out where most of the Control booth people have gone and do some research then you can check that out here. 

ControlBooth Member College Demographics - ControlBooth 

Good Luck, and we are all rooting for you.


----------



## Bitsnpieces (Jul 4, 2011)

Your best bet is attending a conservatory like Webster, Point Park, or De-Paul. These programs have very little gen-ed classes (just the basics like American history and algebra) there will be no way to skip them entirely, but Point Park especially downplays the general education, and instead focus on hands on experience, and more major related classes, and 21 shows a year, in which you will take part.


----------

